# Crochet Jacket - should I do it?



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Go for it.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

A crochet stitch is a crochet stitch whatever the project so do it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

so beautiful...could you tell were found the pattern..?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous !!
Give it a shot!
Can always stop if it is too muchand thinkof the joy whhen it works out!!
bet W


Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


Makes me want to learn to crochet!! Beautiful. I'd like to see what the pattern looks like too...............???


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

It will take about as much time as an afghan. If you have the time, go for it.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Try it, very nice pattern.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! I love it--give it a go. I don't crochet but if I did I would definitely start it knowing that there is always help right here on KP. Let us know if your decide to start it and keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> so beautiful...could you tell were found the pattern..?


Annie's Craft Store


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Biting off more than you can chew (especially when it is something you really want) is the best way to learn. Just think how lovely it will look when completed.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


It looks great, I would definitely do it. What colours are going going to choose? Please post some pictures when it it finished. Happy crochetting.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

give it a try. You won't know if you can do it if you don't try.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes it was very easy. Used a thinner yarn but you could use what you like. Looks harder than it is


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, give it a try.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> It looks great, I would definitely do it. What colours are going going to choose? Please post some pictures when it it finished. Happy crochetting.


I like the colours shown but my preferred colours are more spring/fall so will be looking for oranges/greens.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd say most of us learn by doing. If it is an Annie's pattern, I have always found them well-written and easy to follow. If you know the basics, you shouldn't have too much trouble if any. Go for it and if you run into a roadblock, come back to KP and ask for help. There are enough crocheters here to walk you through it. If you read the reviews of the pattern on Annie's site, they say the written pattern is easy to follow and it got 4.5 stars out of 5. The only negative seems to be someone who was trying to make it larger than the the 3XL (53 inch bust). I have their Oceano Circle Vest Pattern and rereading it, there are instructions for the multiple sizes. Pick your size and follow those sets of instructions. Remember, we are here for you.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have decided to dive in! Thank you to everyone for their encouraging words


----------



## Crochet Nut 2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am an avid crocheter, and I think you should go for it!! I for one would love to see the finished product. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Crochet Nut 2016 said:


> I am an avid crocheter, and I think you should go for it!! I for one would love to see the finished product. Can you share the pattern?


It is a purchase pattern from Annies


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> I have decided to dive in! Thank you to everyone for their encouraging words


Good for you!! It's gorgeous and doesn't look all that difficult. Seeing it I thought it would use up a lot of different colours in my stash. Maybe someday but I've got too much on the go and waiting in the wings to think about it now.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I made a shorter version of this type of jacket and it was pretty easy. I didn't find it too comfortable to wear, though, because of how the shoulder and the arm meet there wasn't enough give. It felt like the top of the shoulder kept pulling down. I hope I've explained myself well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Go for it! It is lovely!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Elin said:


> I made a shorter version of this type of jacket and it was pretty easy. I didn't find it too comfortable to wear, though, because of how the shoulder and the arm meet there wasn't enough give. It felt like the top of the shoulder kept pulling down. I hope I've explained myself well.


Thanks for this information Elin. Hate to go to all work only to be disappointed with the outcome


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Elin said:


> I made a shorter version of this type of jacket and it was pretty easy. I didn't find it too comfortable to wear, though, because of how the shoulder and the arm meet there wasn't enough give. It felt like the top of the shoulder kept pulling down. I hope I've explained myself well.


Was it a type similar or this pattern exactly? Do you crochet tightly (may not be the correct word)? If your gauge was not on point, it may just be smaller in that area, hence the pulling.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm glad you decided to go for it. From your picture, it doesn't look like there are any unusual stitches...just basic singles, doubles & triples. Looks like you're making a large doily until you get to the sleeves & collar. It is a beautiful pattern & I bet it won't be as hard as you think. Just have fun with it & post a picture when you're done.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> so beautiful...could you tell were found the pattern..?


I saw this pattern yesterday - think its a DROPS.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Just "do it" - you know you WANT to.


----------



## Nurbel (Feb 28, 2016)

Look for the pattern on Annie's Attic.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Go o for it Simone. I made a similar one when I was a complete novice to crochet in 1974, I had taught myself crochet on my last night duty when I was training as a nurse & I then made the jacket.. If I could have done it you can + you have all the outstandingly fantastic members who can advise you on here [& I'm not one of them].



Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Go for it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just a point to ponder... This will stretch very easily and mostly be decorative... Don't think it'll add a lot of warmth


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

If you look at it stitch by stitch, it doesn't look that hard. If you know how to follow a crochet pattern you should be just fine. Please post pictures and comments about your progress.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very pretty jacket. I would try it if I have the link.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Go for it. Which circle pattern did you choose?


----------



## DeKnitter59 (Dec 14, 2011)

I say go for it. It looks like a lot of repeat stitches nothing complicated and some increasing and decreasing. Very pretty, I'm sure there's a lot of help out there. I would just say make sure you are comfortable with the stitch pattern and you'll do fine.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I say go for it. It is a beautiful jacket. If it doesn't work out the first time, you will have gained insight in how to do it correctly the second time.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful! Definitely go for it!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=913

It is gorgeous, you can do it.


----------



## Beckie62 (Aug 8, 2016)

Someone in my crochet - knitting group made one of these. It was so beautiful. So, yes, give it a try


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


I don't crochet ! But I say go for it! It's a gorgeous piece!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

That is gorgeous !


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with the other posters. Go for it. It is lovely.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a Drops pattern that is very similar, except I think the sleeves look more comfortable. The Drops pattern might be used to adapt the sleeves to your pattern.


----------



## cameogirl (Jun 1, 2016)

Beautiful jacket, do it , you will never know if you don't try.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

That's so beautiful I want to make it!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

You can read reviews here:
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=468&source=cfmnew#reviews-tab


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Go fo it. Looks fairly simple to me. Show us your finished product.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes! It's so pretty.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Just go for it


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> I would REALLY like to crochet this jacket but worry that I am 'biting off more than I can chew'. Has anyone completed this jacket? Advise?


Me too........ Your decision may help me go for it - it IS beautiful.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

wow pattern please


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

You won't know if you don't try


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see you modeling it!!!!! ...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like fun to make


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Go for it


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

Just think of it as making an oversized doily.You can do it


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, beautiful. Give it a try, too beautiful to pass up.


----------



## Draig goch (Jan 5, 2016)

Have a go , I think it looks simple but then The pattern might not read that way. Where did you friend the pattern?


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you really like it and will wear it (assuming it is for you) go for it!!! Of course you know depending on the yarn used, it will be very heavy. My mom made me 2 jackets but it was a thick yarn. By the end of the first season, one of them was so long it was like a coat so she frogged it back to jacket size but it still stretched....maybe because I got caught in a very wet snowstorm a few times. It also is very heavy to wash....I still have both - she had made mine back in the 80's... the other one she made is still beautiful and the ladies at bowling are so jealous of it!! Happy crocheting! http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=3315&cid=17


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!
Go for it!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Biting off more than you can chew (especially when it is something you really want) is the best way to learn. Just think how lovely it will look when completed.


I am 100% with you!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Bite off more than you can chew, then chew like crazy! It's a great jacket.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes go for it. It is a stunning jacket. DROPS have a crochet pattern somewhat similar, just in one colour. I have not made it as a jacket, but used the pattern as a circular christening shawl in white cotton. It turned out very well. Do let us have a picture when you are finished please


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is just a big fat doily with sleeves. The sleeves are in(looks like maybe dc). Go for it. I would love a like to the pattern.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=3315&cid=17

free pattern


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Yes, go for it! Makes me want to try the pattern!


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

There is also a knit version. And, if you're growing weary, you can make a sleeveless or short sleeve version!


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

It's beautiful! I saw that too and thought to make it but too many other projects in the pipeline at the moment. Looking at the weight of yarn used, I don't think it would take too long to make, but if I was unsure about the design I might practice with smaller mandala patterns first.. Just to get the overall idea.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You got to be kidding me. I think I will have to pass on this one at that price.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

martina said:


> Go for it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Go for it! Is actually doesn't look all that complicated when you take it one bit at a time. Can't wait to see your finished one.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

It isn't as difficult as you fear-go for it.


----------



## fiberdiva1 (Jul 14, 2016)

As a serious crochet fiend, that pattern looks "easy peasy". It look like it was done in only 1 yarn, self striping type. I would oove to make one myself, where is the pattern found?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> You got to be kidding me. I think I will have to pass on this one at that price.


It looks like the jacket itself is that price. Scroll down to see the pattern and I'm sure you can print it free.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the same pattern - came from Annie's Attic. I'm debating on which color way of the yarn I want to use but I think it should be an easy pattern to follow. Let me know if you decide to make it and how you like the pattern - I'll do the same here.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Go for it. Looks like a very nice jacket. Show us finished work.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Go for it. Looks like a very nice jacket. Show us finished work.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty. I think you could do it.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

I say go for it and show us the results


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

1 stitch at a time. Easy! Do it!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

That's one beautiful jacket. Wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

GrapeJam said:


> https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=913
> 
> It is gorgeous, you can do it.


Thanks for the link! I may have to make this one .


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

well, you have to start doing it to find out which way you would end up with ( bit, chew or swallow) 
in my case...most of the time is swallow it after!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern, go for it !!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just go for it. If it is something you like you can do it.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Think of the stunning end result and go for it - I would. This jacket is gorgeous.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been tempted by that one too . Go for it????


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I love it but I don't crochet so cannot advise.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

It looks intimidating because, in part, of all the colours in it. Save a step and use a self-striping yarn. After you choose the yarn the rest will be easy. And if you don't try, you will kick yourself forever.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Its a circle of crochet with bits added,there are other patterns out there for similar,if you cant do this one check out others,lots on pinterest.Go for it,if you can crochet the stitches you can do it.


----------



## msgc4 (Aug 15, 2016)

where is the pattern for the jacket


----------



## msgc4 (Aug 15, 2016)

I also would like a video tutorial for the Boy Romper Set (crochet).


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Go ahead and do it. :sm24:


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

We are all here to help if you need, it will look gorgeous when you finish!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll never feel as if you can unless you give it a try. Go for it!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

It is beautiful. Try.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

You CAN do it! Go for it!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Go for it--I bought it but didn't make it yet. I am sure you will find it fairly easy to execute.


----------



## ks01522 (Apr 15, 2015)

I say go for it! It's really beautiful. Do you have the name of this pattern? I'd like to give it a try as well. Have only crocheted afghans but really like this jacket


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=3315&cid=17#pattern_content

Here is a similar pattern. The price shown is for the kit. The pattern is free. I like this one in the solid color as well. These jackets are going to force me to learn to crochet !


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

You should go for it.


----------



## kornelija7 (Aug 16, 2016)

https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

msgc4 said:


> where is the pattern for the jacket


Link to pattern:
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=132129&cat_id=468&source=cfmnew#reviews-tab


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I completed something similar without the sleeves. Nothing more than an oversized doily really. Adding the sleeves should be easy also. Go for it.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> A crochet stitch is a crochet stitch whatever the project so do it.


I agree it is no different than making an afghan. If you like it go for it. 
Moonieboy


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunning! Go for it.


----------



## dicknannie (Aug 17, 2016)

Where did you find the pattern. I would love it as a vest.


----------



## Bored Crocheter (Oct 25, 2015)

I planned on making this for a niece for Christmas, but first started with a cocoon jacket which was a piece of cake. I basically did the cocoon while watching the uTube video showing how to do it. This is basically a round grannie "square" so it shouldn't be too difficult. I've crocheted a number of sweaters, both adult and toddler and didn't have a problem. Good luck!


----------



## kendra89 (May 29, 2017)

How do I find the pattern?


----------



## dashies (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh, I'm going to do this right now, got some variegated yarn today and needed a project for it. Will let you know how it went.


----------

